# Weekly competition 2010-05



## AvGalen (Jan 27, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F U R' F2 U2 R' F 
*2. *F2 U' R U' F2 U R' F2 U 
*3. *R F' R' F R2 U2 F' R' U 
*4. *U F' R F' R' F R2 U2 R' U' 
*5. *R' F2 R' F2 U F' R' F' R' U' 

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 L2 U2 R' B2 L U2 R' F2 R D2 F U' F R2 B U2 B' L' R2 B' 
*2. *B2 U2 L' R2 B2 D2 U2 L' R2 B2 D B2 R F R D2 R' F2 R' D' F 
*3. *F2 D2 B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F' L U' L' D2 L2 D B' U' 
*4. *B2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D R2 D2 U' B' D U2 R F' U L2 F R 
*5. *U2 B2 F2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 R' D' B2 U2 L2 B F2 R D R' U2 L R' 

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw B' Fw Uw' L Fw U Rw2 D' B Fw2 Uw' U B' Fw2 Rw' U2 Fw Rw2 F U F' U L R2 Uw2 Fw R Uw F' R B2 D Uw' U2 B' Fw2 F' U Fw2
*2. *Fw Rw2 F Uw Rw' Uw' B Uw' U' R' D2 Uw2 R2 B R' U L R' B2 R2 D2 B F2 D' F R' D' U2 L' B2 Rw' B2 L D2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 R2 Fw F
*3. *L' D' U Fw' D' U R' D Rw' R Uw2 Fw Uw2 U2 Rw2 F2 D Uw2 F2 Uw' U L Rw' R2 Uw2 B2 R Uw' R' F D' Uw2 U L' Uw2 B D' Uw2 L2 Fw'
*4. *Uw B2 Fw2 U' L Uw R' B2 R U' L2 B2 Rw U2 L' F' L' R2 B D' Uw2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw D B' D' Uw2 F' L' B2 Rw2 D2 U2 Rw Fw' L R' F2
*5. *U2 F Uw' F2 U Fw' D' L2 Uw2 R2 D2 Uw' U' Fw F' Uw' B L' R Uw2 Fw2 R2 D' U F L2 R2 D' Uw F' U' Rw' Fw' D' R2 U' R' F2 D2 L2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U' Lw' Rw' Fw2 U L D' Rw2 R' D' U2 L' B' Bw' F' Lw' R2 B2 D' Uw2 Bw Rw' R2 B' Bw Fw' L Dw Uw' F D L' B Uw Fw2 F' L2 Fw' Rw D Dw2 U' B Bw L' Uw2 B Bw D U F' U B' Bw U2 L U' R2 Dw' Uw2
*2. *Lw2 Rw' R Bw2 R Fw Uw Lw Fw' Rw Bw' Uw2 Bw' R2 Fw D' F' Uw2 R Fw Uw Rw2 D B' Bw' D' Fw2 D Uw2 B' L' D' Lw Fw2 Uw2 U B Dw2 Uw2 Rw R' B' L' Lw2 B Bw2 D' U Fw2 D F U Lw2 Dw' L2 Lw2 B F' Uw2 Bw'
*3. *Uw2 R Uw L Rw U' L2 R' B2 Fw Uw2 L' F D Dw' Uw' L Bw D2 B2 Lw2 Rw' Fw2 U2 Bw Fw R' D2 Bw' U' Lw D2 B Fw L2 F' D F2 Dw2 U' Fw' R2 B2 Rw' R2 Dw' U2 L' Rw' B' Fw F D' Fw2 R Dw' Rw2 Fw R' Bw
*4. *Lw' Rw2 B D2 B' Fw' Uw Bw' L2 B' Bw2 R Fw' U Bw' Uw2 U' F2 Lw Rw' D' L R2 D2 Dw' Uw R' Uw2 F D' Uw' Fw2 D2 U Bw Dw L2 Bw L Lw2 Rw R' Bw F' L2 Uw2 L' B2 D Lw Rw' F Lw' D L' D2 U' Rw' B L
*5. *Rw D B' Lw2 D' F' L' Rw2 Uw L2 R2 D2 L Fw2 Uw' R' U2 R B2 Bw' Uw U Fw2 Lw' B Dw Bw D Lw2 Uw2 U2 B2 L Fw F' Lw2 Rw2 B2 Bw Uw Rw F2 R2 F' U' F2 Dw U B' Fw2 F' Dw2 Bw' D' F2 L Rw' D' L2 F'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U 2F F' 3R' 3F2 2D U 3R 3F' 3U R' 2B' 3F' F 2L' 2B 2F2 2U 3R D' 3U2 2R' 3U' 2F' L 2R 2D2 L2 U2 2L2 D2 2U 2L 3R R2 2F U2 2R2 U 2B 3F' F 2D2 B' 3F' R 2B' 3U 2U2 3F' 2F' 2L B2 2D2 2L 2B' 2L' 3R2 R2 3F L' 2L' B' 2F 2L2 2R' U' 2L2 R2 2B2 2F U' F' 2L2 2B2 F' 2D2 2U L 2U
*2. *D2 3U2 L' F2 3R' 2D2 2U' R2 B' 2D' U' 2L 2R2 U2 F' 2D 2U' 2F2 3R' F2 2L2 R 3U 2U' 2B' 3U 3R2 B F' 2L' 2U2 U' 2L' 2R' 3F 2D' 2R' F' R U' L 2R2 2B' 2L' 2R2 R' 2F' F2 L' 3R' 2R' 2F' 2L R 3U R2 D' 2D U R' D 2D 2B' 3U' F L' 2L' 2F' 3R 2D' U' 3R' U2 B L 2L U' 2L 3R2 D2
*3. *2B 2F2 3R' 2D' 3F' D' 2B2 2U' 2B2 2F2 D2 2D2 2B2 2F D2 R' 2F2 L' D 3R2 2R2 2D 2U2 B2 2R F 3U' L 2L' 3R2 2R 2D2 B2 2B' 3F F 2D 3U2 U2 B 3R2 R' 3F L 2D 2L' 2R2 2F F 2D 2L' 2U' U2 L2 2R 2D' 2R' 2U2 2B2 F 2D' 2U2 3F 2U2 2R' D 3R2 B 2R U' B R 3U2 2R 2B2 3U2 2B' 2U 2R' B2
*4. *D' U2 B' 3R' 2R R 3U U2 B R 2D' 2R F 2D2 3U2 R' 2B2 3F' 2F' 3R' 3U2 2U2 2L' D2 2D2 2L2 3U' 2F' 3R2 R 3U U2 L' R2 2F 3U B' F 3U' 2L2 2F2 3U2 2U 2B2 2R' B' 3F' 2U2 R U2 L2 2D2 L 2B 2L' 2R R2 2U2 F' 3U 3F' 2F' R2 3U2 L2 2L 3R' 3F' 2L2 3R' U' L2 2B' 3R2 2D' 2U U 2B' L2 B'
*5. *D' 2B2 3F' 3R2 2D2 3U' 2F' 2L2 F2 L2 3U' 2U' 3F' R 2B' 3F 2F2 F2 2L2 2R' U 2B 3R 2R' 2U2 2F2 L' 2R' 2B2 3F 2F2 R2 2F' 3R' 2U U 2R2 2U' R' B 2D 2L2 3R2 U2 F' 2D R2 D B2 2F' 3R2 3F2 F 2L 3F 2F2 2D2 R2 3U 2U R' D2 F' L 2F2 3R2 F 3R U' F' 2D2 2U2 2L' 2R' D U2 2F' D' 2F' L'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U 2U L 3B2 3D 2U 2R 3D2 3L2 R B2 2L' 2U 2F2 F2 2L2 D 2R' 2B' 3R' U' 2R 3D' 2L' 3F2 2F 3U' R' 3D 3U' 3R 2D' 3U' U' 2R' B2 L 3L 3D U 3L' U2 2B 2F 2L D 2L2 3R2 R 3F' F2 L 3U2 3B' 3D2 B' L' 2L2 3D2 2U 2F' F' 3D 2B2 2F' R2 2D' 2F 2D2 2U2 F2 3D' R2 D 2L' 3L2 3D L' 2B' 2D 3U2 U2 B2 F' D' 3U2 R 3D2 3L' 2R D2 2B 2U' B 3D 3L2 3R2 2R R2 3B'
*2. *2B2 3L' 2U2 2L2 B 3F 2F' F2 L2 3L' R 3D L' 3L 3R' 2R 2U' U 2L' 2F2 2L 2U2 U R' D' 2U' 2B2 3D2 U' F 3R R2 B 3D 2U 3L' 2B' 2L2 3U2 3F' F 2D' L2 3L 3R2 D 2B R' 2U 3L2 2R' 2B2 2L' 3R 2R' R' 3B' 3U 2L 3L 3F' 2R2 3D 2U U2 L2 3R' R' F' 2D 2B F' 2L 3R' 2B2 3B2 3D' B2 U' R' B L D2 F 2R 2B2 3U2 3F' 3R 2D' 3R F' 3R 3F2 3D L 2L R B 3B
*3. *2F D B2 D' 3D' F2 D' 3B2 3F D' 2R' 3U2 2R' D' B' U' 3B2 2D2 3L' 3B2 F2 U F2 2D U' 2B 2D' U' 3F 2L2 3L2 U 2L' 3L' R2 2D' F' R 2D2 L' U' 2F F 2D' 2B2 L 3D' U 3F L D 2R 3U' 2U' 3L' 2B 2D2 3D L2 2F' 2R 2U2 L' 2D 3U2 3L2 B' 3D 2B2 3L' 2B2 3F2 D2 3U L' 3R' 3B2 U2 2R2 3B' 3D2 3U' R U 3F2 3L' 3R 2F D 2R' 3U' 2B2 F' 3L2 2B' 3L' 2B' D2 2D' 2L2
*4. *3D 2R2 3F 2F2 F 2U 3B2 2R' D' U 3L' R' 2B2 D' 3B F' 2U2 3B 3L2 2D2 U2 2R' 2D' B' 3D' U 2B' L2 2R F 3R' F R 2B 2F' 3D2 U2 B 2B 2U2 L 2U2 R2 U2 3F D' 3L2 3U B2 R2 D2 3L' U' B 3F2 2F' 2L 2B 2F L' U 3F2 2R2 2U' R 2F' D' B2 L R' 2D L2 3U2 3F' U 2B2 3U' 2R 3F 2F' 3D 3U 2U' U' 2B2 3D' 3L' 2B' 2F2 D' 3U2 L2 R B2 3B 3D' 2U2 B 3D2 3B2
*5. *L2 3L2 B 2L2 3L' 2R2 3B' 3F2 F' 3D2 R' 3U U L' 2R2 2B' U2 2F 3L 2R2 D 2D 2B 3B 3F2 2F 3L' 3D' 3U' B2 D 2R2 F 3D 3R2 3B D' 3L 3B2 2L2 R' 3B' 3D' R' B2 2U 3F2 F' 3L F2 2L D' 2B2 3B2 3U' 3B2 F2 3R2 F' R2 U 3F 2D 3L 3R' 2R2 R2 U' B 2F 2R' 2D 2U' 3R2 3U2 U2 3F2 2U2 L' R' U2 3L 3D2 2B 3R' 2F 2D' 2B' F 3R 2R B L 2R D B' 2B' 2L2 3F2 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U R' F' U2 R U' F' U 
*2. *U' F2 U R U R F2 U' F' U' 
*3. *F R' F U' F R' U2 R2 U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F2 R B2 L' D2 B2 L' R2 F2 U2 B D F R U' B' U' F2 U2 R' 
*2. *L2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 B L2 F2 U R F' R' U2 L' F' U' L2 U B' 
*3. *U R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 U L' D' R2 B' U' F D' B D2 F 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B R' B' Fw' Uw2 Rw' U' Fw' R' Uw U2 Rw' B Fw' U B2 D' Uw L2 Uw2 U2 Fw L2 F L2 Fw2 F' D F L D' R2 F' Uw' B' Fw' D' L2 B2 F
*2. *L' Rw2 U' Fw' L Uw Fw Rw2 B' U' Fw2 L2 Fw L' Uw B R2 Fw' F2 Uw' Fw' F L' U Fw2 L' B2 Fw' F Uw U R' B2 L' B' Fw2 D' Uw B' F'
*3. *U' Rw2 R2 B' Fw2 L' Rw U L' R2 B' R F' Rw Fw' D' L2 Uw Rw2 B U' R' Fw Rw' R' Fw' D Rw' R2 B' F2 Uw Fw' F2 U2 Rw' B L' Fw L

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw Uw F' Rw2 B Rw' Bw2 Dw2 U2 B2 Bw R F2 Dw2 Rw R D2 Uw U B' D' Dw2 Bw' Fw F' Dw' Rw B2 Fw F2 L R2 Fw F Lw Dw L2 Uw' B2 R2 Fw Rw' R' Dw' B' Bw2 Fw' U' B F2 D2 Dw2 L Lw' B2 F' D Dw2 R Dw'
*2. *Lw2 U2 Bw2 Fw' L Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 B' Fw2 R Fw' R2 B2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 B Lw' Uw Fw D' Dw B2 Dw' U' Lw' R2 Uw Lw' U' R' Uw' Fw D Dw' Uw' B' Dw' U2 L F U2 R2 D L2 Dw R' B' Lw B' F' Dw' Uw' U' Rw R2 Bw2 F
*3. *L F' Rw R' Uw Rw2 F Dw2 L U Bw' Rw2 Bw Fw' F' D U B' Lw2 Bw2 Rw' F2 Lw2 R2 B2 Rw' Uw' Rw Bw Fw2 Uw2 Bw D2 U Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' B' L B2 Lw2 B2 L2 U2 L R2 D2 Uw2 L Rw2 R2 Uw' B D2 Uw' U2 Rw' D' Dw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' F2 L F2 U2 L2 D2 L D' L2 F' R2 F2 L R' U B L2 U2 R 
*2. *B2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 R U F L' B R2 F2 U2 L D' F R' 
*3. *R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 F' D' U F R D' L' F' D2 F' 
*4. *B2 F2 D F2 D B2 D F2 R2 F2 U' R U B D2 L2 D L' B R2 U 
*5. *L2 U B2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U B' L U' R' D' L2 B U' R' 
*6. *B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F' R D U2 B' L' R2 F' L2 
*7. *B' R2 B U2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R' D' U L2 F U2 B' D' R B F' 
*8. *U' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U R2 F' D2 U' L2 B' L D' F R' F2 U2 
*9. *B' R2 F2 R2 F' L2 R2 F R2 D2 F' R' U R' D' F' L2 D B' D2 U 
*10. *L2 D2 L B2 U2 R' B2 L U2 L' F D2 L' B' U' F D L' R' D L' 
*11. *R' D2 U2 L' R2 B2 D2 R' U2 L F2 U' B D2 U L2 B' R D F' L' 
*12. *F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B' D' R' F L2 B' L2 R' F' L' U F 
*13. *R2 U2 R F2 L2 R B2 D2 L D2 R' U F L2 B U2 R' D' B2 F R2 
*14. *F2 L' R F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L B' F' R' U' L' F2 L' D' U' B L' 
*15. *D2 U F2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 B' L2 D R U' L U L2 B2 F' L' U' 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 B' D2 B D2 F2 L2 F' R2 B L2 D L D' F' L2 F L' B2 F' 
*2. *U2 L2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U' R B' F U2 L' D' U' B' U B F2 
*3. *B2 R2 B2 U B2 D F2 D L2 D L B' D2 R2 U' R U' L D B' U' 
*4. *L R2 F2 L D2 L2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 B' U R' B' D' F R2 B' U' F2 
*5. *R B2 R' F2 U2 L R2 D2 L' F2 R D2 R' U' F' R' U' R2 B U2 R 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L B2 R2 U2 R U' F2 L D U F2 R' B L2 F2 
*2. *D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F D R2 B L2 B R U' R' B L U2 
*3. *U' R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 D U2 B L' U' R2 B2 D2 L2 B' U L2 
*4. *F2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' R F2 R B2 D L U' F L' D' R' 
*5. *U R2 D' B2 D R2 U' B2 L2 D B2 U L2 F' L' F' L' U' F D2 U 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F D2 F R2 U2 F D2 B' F2 R F2 D2 F' U' L' F' R2 D' B2 
*2. *L2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 B D2 F2 L2 F' L2 D B F L U2 L' D' L B' 
*3. *L B2 L U2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 U R' B U2 B2 L' U2 F' D' F' L F' 
*4. *F2 L' R' B2 R' D2 R B2 U2 B2 U L2 B L2 B L' R' U' F2 U 
*5. *R2 B2 L D2 L' U2 B2 D2 B2 F2 U' B' U2 L2 F2 R' U' L' R2 F' R 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 R B2 F2 D2 L D2 L' R' F2 U L2 F D B L2 U R2 B' L2 F' 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' U' F U R' U R' U2 
*3. *U2 L2 R F2 D2 R B2 U2 R F2 L' D2 B' L' R' U B2 F' L R' B' 
*4. *D' U2 Fw2 R Fw Uw' Fw2 L B2 Rw' D' Fw' D2 L' D2 Uw B L' F R D' L F2 U' B F2 D' B F2 Rw2 U' L2 Fw2 U2 B Rw' R2 F2 D' Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U F' U2 F R U' R U' 
*3. *D2 R2 D L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 U F2 L B D' U2 L2 F2 L B' U R 
*4. *B2 Fw F' Rw' Uw' Rw2 Fw L' Rw2 U' B Fw F2 D Rw' R B' L R2 Uw U' F2 L' Fw F2 L D' Fw F' R' D2 R' D2 Uw F L' B' L' Uw2 Rw
*5. *B U' Rw U F2 Dw' Fw Dw' Uw Rw Dw Uw' F Uw L2 Rw' D2 Lw2 R Bw2 F' Dw' L R B Fw' L2 R B' Bw' F2 R Bw' Fw2 L Dw2 L Fw' Dw Rw2 Bw' R B' Bw2 U' Rw2 B U2 B' Rw' R Fw U R' D2 U Lw2 Rw2 Dw' B2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=-5 / dUdU u=4,d=2 / ddUU u=2,d=3 / UdUd u=3,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=1 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=-5 / UdUd u=1,d=-3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-3 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=-5 / dUdU u=0,d=6 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=5,d=0 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-1 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=6 / dUdU u=-4,d=2 / ddUU u=-4,d=5 / UdUd u=0,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=1 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=2,d=-3 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=1 / dUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R U R L' U' R L R U R' U' u' b 
*2. *R' U' L' R' U L R' U L' U L U' R U R' B u r' b 
*3. *R L U R' L' U' R' U' L' U L R U' B' u' r' l 
*4. *R L U R' L B' U' B' L' B' L' R' L B r b 
*5. *R L' U' L U R' U R U' R' L' U' L R' L B l' b' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,2) (0,3) (3,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,0) (3,0) (-3,0) (2,4) (6,4) (6,4) (4,2) (0,1) (5,3) (6,0) (0,0)
*2. *(-2,2) (-3,0) (-3,3) (4,0) (2,5) (-5,3) (-5,2) (-3,2) (5,4) (6,2) (0,3) (2,4) (5,0) (-2,0) (3,0) (6,0)
*3. *(-5,-4) (0,3) (2,0) (-2,1) (-3,5) (3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (6,5) (6,2) (3,4) (0,4) (2,2) (0,0)
*4. *(0,2) (0,1) (6,0) (-3,3) (0,2) (0,1) (6,0) (2,3) (-4,2) (2,4) (0,4) (4,4) (3,2) (0,5) (-1,4) (-2,2) (0,0)
*5. *(0,2) (0,3) (-5,0) (0,3) (-4,3) (1,3) (1,0) (0,4) (-4,2) (0,4) (-2,4) (0,3) (-3,0) (2,0) (4,0) (-1,3) (0,3) (-1,0)


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 27, 2010)

What? A new comp already? But I haven't entered my results from last comp yet. Just let me quickly enter them. Damn, I only got a few events.


----------



## Faz (Jan 27, 2010)

05 already: 

2x2: 2.33, 3.04, 3.44, 2.66, 3.18 = 2.96
Messed up the last solve.
3x3: 9.27, 8.43, 9.62, 7.48, 10.08 = 9.11
Good. Forced OLL skip on the 4th.
4x4: 47.07, 46.76, 51.67, 39.28, 44.62 = 46.15. 
These all felt alot faster than they were. Maybe that's cos they all had OLL parity except the 39.
Pyraminx: 7.35, 7.66, 8.76, 5.80, 5.03 = 6.94
Eh? Tried lbl on the first one, failed.
2-4: 1:07.52
Bad 4x4 solve.
2x2BLD: 16.88+, 12.10+, 8.32 = 8.32
Good.
6x6: 3:03.60, 2:54.48, 2:45.27, 3:06.04, 3:00.39 = 2:59.49
At least it's sub 3.
5x5: 1:30.28, 1:21.73, 1:37.99, 1:19.05, 1:15.98 = 1:23.69
1:37 was pop.
Sq-1: 27.72, 22.54, 20.89, 19.94, 21.17 = 21.53
ARGH!! .04 from Simon!
3x3OH: 14.58, 18.09, 19.76, 19.90, 16.30 = 18.05
Lol first scramble.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 27, 2010)

2x2: 3.22, 5.06, 4.39, 3.85, 3.14 = 3.82
3x3: 13.15, 15.33, 15.86, 19.32, 15.02 = 15.40
4x4: 53.52, 47.75, 48.34, 50.15, 48.68 = 49.06 (!)
5x5: 1:42.81, 1:37.77, 1:29.78, 1:32.71, 1:29.37 = 1:33.42
Clock: 8.18, 8.75, 8.89, 9.83, 8.52 = 8.72 (!)
3x3OH: 19.98, 24.14, 26.19, 24.67, 24.90 = 24.57
Master Magic: 2.69, 3.38, 3.18, 3.00, 2.63 (!) = 2.96 (!)
Magic: 1.22, 1.19, 2.55, 1.36, 1.97 = 1.52
2x2BLD: 32.91, 23.54, 9.85 = 9.85
Pyraminx: 6.68, 6.96, 6.96, 5.21, 6.16 = 6.60
Square-1: 20.63, 17.18, 18.59, 15.80, 16.80 = 17.52
6x6: 3:22.77, 3:01.93, 3:25.09, 3:07.40, 3:19.40 = 3:16.52
7x7: 5:08.59, 4:51.86, 4:50.09, 4:39.88, 4:49.66 = 4:50.54
3x3BLD: 1:31.17, 1:21.01, DNF(1:11.78) = 1:21.01
4x4BLD: 9:47.84, DNF(11:52), DNF(7:37) = 9:47.84
MultiBLD: 3/4 19:32 Off by a parity fix.
5x5BLD: DNF, 26:36, DNF = 26:36
Megaminx: 1:25.32, 1:23.63, 1:18.62, 1:29.75, 1:27.36 = 1:25.44 
3x3MTS: 48.67, 55.74, 52.51, 50.23, 3:21.10 = 52.83 
2-4 relay: 1:15.75 6-19-50 >_<
2-5 relay: 2:54.64
3x3FMC: 44 moves
Safety solution: D' R' L' B R B R F' R2 F R F D2 L D2 L' R F R' F D' F2 D F U L' U' L F' D' F D L F L' F L F' L' F L F2 L' F'


----------



## onionhoney (Jan 27, 2010)

3x3
Average of 5: *12.00*
1. (11.04) 2. (16.34) 3. 12.05 4. 12.43 5. 11.50 

I'm too nervous to make sense of what am i doing in F2L~

2x2
Average of 5: 2.62
1. 3.20 2. 2.06 3. 2.59 4. (4.13) 5. (1.78) 

1st scramble was really annoying  maybe i spent more then 15 seconds on preinspection 
anyway, i think i should learn more algs of Guimond~ :lol


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 27, 2010)

3x3:
1- 26.42
2- 24.50
3- 24.10
4- 18.58
5- 22.58 = 23.23
Meh, learning new F2L tricks.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jan 27, 2010)

2x2: (2.39), 3.67, (4.56), 3.28, 3.43 = 3.46
2x2 bld: dnf, 1:03.89+,dnf= 1:03.89


----------



## Faz (Jan 27, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> 3x3
> Average of 5: *12.00*
> 1. (11.04) 2. (16.34) 3. 12.05 4. 12.43 5. 11.50
> 
> ...



May I ask how you solved the last case of 2x2? I'm interested. Did you use EG?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, you could solve it using Ortega.

Put the bar in front, do the Ortega OLL, then the PBL. Both of those are easily sub-1.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 27, 2010)

*2x2* : 5.82, (6.02), 5.50, (4.10), 4.84 = 5.39

*3x3* : 15.52, (17.01), 14.28, 15.20, (13.64) = 15.00
/wrists

*3x3 OH* : (23.79), (33.39), 28.79, 28.10, 28.57 = 28.49
Awesome single 

*Magic* : (1.70), (1.30), 1.61, 1.66, 1.55 = 1.60

*3x3 BLD* : DNF(2:06.40), DNF(1:54.49), DNF(2:58.41) = DNF
Oh my god both had 2 flipped edges.. And the last one I forgot my memo... My first full DNF in a weekly comp

*2x2 BLD* : DNF(1:00.88), 32.44, 20.45+ = 20.45
PBL skip on the last 

*Square-1* : (55.51), 46.62+, (36.79), 55.18, 48.75 = 50.19
So close to sub 50 haha

*4x4* : 1:03.66[P], 59.85, 1:01.25[O], 59.14[P], 59.46[P] = 1:00.18
Nooo my sub 1 avg  haha, got a mini QJ, still breaking it in

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:26.15
Not bad haha

*Megaminx* : (2:15.42), 2:24.08, 2:28.37, 2:16.85, (2:39.95) = 2:23.10

*FMC* : 41 moves


Spoiler



R' D' B L' F L' U' R = 8
D2 B2 L2 D' R' B R L2 = 16
D' B' D2 B D' R D R' = 24
D F' D2 F = 28
x2 R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 F' U F U' = 41



*4x4 BLD* : DNF(21:06.22)
Ouch, I forgot to fix corner parity and 2 centers off


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 27, 2010)

2x2: 3.14, 4.30, 2.63, 3.35, 2.89 = 3.12
3x3: 11.64, 12.43, 11.76, 10.59, 12.26 = 11.89
4x4: 1:01.87, 53.28, 56.79, 47.91, 57.98 = 56.02
5x5: 1:41.73, 1:49.92, 1:43.44, 1:40.43, 1:35.41 = 1:41.87
6x6: 3:22.83, 3:03.08, 3:29.65, 3:29.93, 3:24.33 = 3:25.60 - DP on all except 4th... -.-
7x7: 5:23.60, 5:32.44, 5:19.10, 5:39.55, 5:39.23 = 5:31.76
2x2 BLD: 19.61, 31.75, 23.50 = 19.61
3x3 BLD: DNF(2:39.12), 1:46.97, 2:13.93 = 1:46.97
4x4 BLD: DNF, 16:37, DNS = 16:37 - PB 
Multi BLD: 2/3 12:58 - Memo mistake on the last cube 
3x3 WF: 1:35.84, 1:55.70, 1:57.88, 2:07.28, 1:51.61 = 1:55.06
3x3 OH: 20.71, 22.54, 24.23, 22.11, 20.31 = 21.79
2-4 relay: 1:09.94 - 
2-5 relay: 2:52.64
Magic: 1.45, 1.34, 1.67, 1.51, 1.48 = 1.48
Megaminx: 1:03.11, 53.67, 1:01.58, DNF, 58.28 = 1:00.99
Clock: 13.68, 9.60, 13.24, 12.83, 10.94 = 12.34
Pyraminx: 3.71, 5.03, 6.32, 6.12, 3.64 = 4.95
Square-1: 26.24, 18.42, 23.86, 19.09, 21.53 = 21.49


FMC: 41

Scramble: D2 R B2 F2 D2 L D2 L' R' F2 U L2 F D B L2 U R2 B' L2 F' 
Solution: F U2 D B' L' B2 D L2 z2 U' L' U' L U F' L U2 F U F U' F U F' U' R U2 R' U' R U R2 U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' U2

2x2x2: F U2 D B' L' B2 D L2 (8)
2x2x3: z2 U' L' U' L U F' L (15)
rest of F2L: U2 F U F U' F U F' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' (31)
LL: R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' U2 (42)
1 move cancel.


----------



## Jin (Jan 27, 2010)

3x3 : 16.13, 20.16, (12.40), (23.49), 15.99= 17.43

3x3 OH : 43.18, 45.72, 36.84, (43.20), (35.57) =41.07

Pyraminx: (8.18), 10.66, 11.44, 8.86, (13.15) = 10.32
Meh..Lazy to go all out on Pyraminx..


----------



## Kurama (Jan 27, 2010)

*2x2* : 5.30,(7.58),5.95,(3.05),4.83 

Average of 5:5.36	

*3x3* :16.30,16.27,15.59,16.44,16.72
Average of 5:16.34


----------



## onionhoney (Jan 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> onionhoney said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3
> ...




well, it's just xz R'FR2U'R2FR URU'LU2RUL'
you can get a sub 2 easily with keyboard


----------



## Edam (Jan 27, 2010)

*3x3* - 19.09, 19.51, (17.68), 18.31, (19.63) = *18.97* yuck
*4x4* - 1:19.63, (1:13.64), (1:27.97), 1:22.63, 1:21.00 = *1:21.09*
*5x5* - 2:42.89, (2:48.53), 2:34.36, (2:25.83), 2:44.94 = *2:40.73* rubbish
*6x6* - (6:28.17), 6:18.86, 5:40.90, 5:56.20, (5:17.25) = *5:58.65*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 27, 2010)

*3x3:* (19.98), 17.22, 15.46, (10.31), 13.76 = 15.48

*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 2:58.43 = 2:58.43 

*2x2:* (2.43), 4.06, 4.48, (4.99), 3.42 = 3.99

*4x4:* 1:19.53, (51.74), 1:19.02, 1:19.35, (1:44.04) = 1:19.30

*5x5:* 2:19.52, (1:57.69), 2:15.58, (2:35.45), 2:23.89 = 2:19.66

*Pyra:* (8.83), 11.38, (13.36), 10.70, 10.44 = 10.84

*2x2 BLD:* 43.94, 39.61, 33.69 = 33.69

*4x4 BLD:* DNF, 34:53, DNF = 34:53

*3x3 OH:* 29.86, (DNF), 38.37, (27.05), 37.59 = 35.27

*Multi BLD:* 3/3 in 14:53

*Magic:* 1.38, (1.06), 1.18, 1.36, (1.46) = 1.31

*7x7:* 7:40.53, 8:02.44, (7:32.85), 7:56.31, (8:26.50) = 7:53.09

*2x2-4x4 relay:* 1:25.99

*2x2 - 5x5 relay:* 3:48.53

*Megaminx:* 1:56.85, 2:22.31, (1:43.14), 2:09.72, (2:25.21) = 2:09.61


----------



## Charybdis (Jan 27, 2010)

*3x3x3*

1. 26.96 
2. (35.53) 
3. 28.50 
4. (24.30) 
5. 28.11 

Average: 27.86

*2x2x2*

1. 12.40 
2. 11.63 
3. (11.55) 
4. 12.68 
5. (13.41)

Average: 12.24


----------



## Edward (Jan 27, 2010)

*2x2: * avg= 6.04 (pb again)
8.23, 6.36, 6.15, 5.61, 5.50

*3x3:* avg= 17.26 
17.03, 22.95, 16.72, 17.45, 17.29
My streak of sub 16's is over


----------



## Aksel B (Jan 27, 2010)

*2x2* - Niice 
3.38, 4.68, (2.82), (6.02), 4.53 = *4,20*

*3x3* - Nice 
23.37, 23.15, (46.30-forgot my G-perm), (21.63), 23.26 = *23,26*

*4x4* - allright
1:53.40, (1:48.57), (2:16.58-shieeet), 1:56.97, 1:50.97 = *1:53.78*


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jan 27, 2010)

magic
1.22, 1.16, (1.15), 1.27, (2.34)= 1.22 [how nice its my pb]

2x2
13.54, (16.87), (6.85), 11.42, 10.75= 11.90 [not that bad]

3x3
(42.54), 45.62, (1:10.53), 48.93, 43.64= 46.06 [3th solve was f2l mistake]

master magic
5.01, 4.52, (3.99), 4.34, (9.49)= 4.62 [how close can an sub 4 single be]

3x3 bld
dnf, 8:23.25, dnf= 8:23.25 [whaaaaaaa, got my first 3x3 bld succes]

2x2 bld
1:32.53, dnf, 1:53.19= 1:32.53 [new pb]

pyraminx
14.54, (19.62), (12.95), 16.40, 15.27= 15.40 [nothing to say]

square-1
1:40.52, 2:08.61, (1:33.52), 1:56.93, (2:16.84)= 1:55.35


----------



## PeterV (Jan 28, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (6.92), 7.35, (11.85), 11.17, 10.99 = *9.84 avg.*
_Comment: Garbage. Had some horrible lock-ups._

3x3x3: 28.03, (32.14), 26.26, 26.03, (25.73) = *26.77 avg.*
_Comment: Good!_

magic: 1.80, 1.75, (5.86), 1.74, (1.60) = *1.76 avg.*
_Comment: Meh._


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 28, 2010)

*2x2x2: 8.38*
8.26, 7.60, 9.27, (9.84), (7.60)

*3x3x3: 20.65*
(19.15), 21.54, 20.60, (24.49), 19.81

*2x2x2 BLD: 2:55.83*
[1:02.04 + 2:43.40] 3:45.44, [2:18.67 + 1:08.82] 3:27.50, [1:25.14 + 1:30.68] 2:55.83
Couldn't believe it, 3 out of 3 and a new sub-3 PB! First one, I tried memorising as fast as poss, but found it difficult to recall the pattern during the solve, Second one spent too long memorising, third one just right. Good memorisation speed, good execution (for me anyway, especially at 5am!) Stoked  /me = off to try 3x3x3 BLD...

*3x3x3 BLD: DNF*
DNF [20:35.73 + 15:56.50 = 36:32.24], DNS, DNS
First attempt was a bit of a failure. 4 corners out and 4 edges out. Interestingly with the corners which were wrong, two of them are out by an F' and the other two are out by a B'. I think probably a messed up a setup move somewhere. Don't have the concentration to start another attempt. :/

*3x3x3 FMC: 44 moves*
F D' B R' F D2 F R2 F' R U' R' U R2 D' B' L D L2 D B' D L' D L f L' B' L f' L2 F L D F D' B2 D F' D' L' F' L B2
Solution:
Blockbuild Skeleton: F D' B R' F D2 F R2 F' R U' R' U R2 D' B' L D L2 D B' D L' D (24/24)
Pair 3-cycle: L f L' B' L f' L' (7/31)
Corner Twist: L' F L D F D' B2 D F' D' L' F' L B2 (14/45)
Minus 1 cancellation = 44
Comment: Not a bad start, but annoyingly ended up with a 2-corner twist


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 28, 2010)

This competition came surprisingly quickly! 

3x3:

Average: 16.22

1. 16.04
2. 16.58
3. (18.85)
4. (15.99)
5. 16.04


----------



## janelle (Jan 28, 2010)

*Magic*
Average of 5: 1.93
1. 1.94 
2. (1.82) 
3. 1.98 
4. (2.01) 
5. 1.88 

Sub2 avg  not that bad since I just got a new one


----------



## mande (Jan 28, 2010)

2x2: 8.52, (4.50), 8.08, (8.75), 5.68 = 7.43
Comment: OK

3x3: 17.83, (25.34), 18.47, 17.39, (17.15) = 17.89
Comment: Good

3x3 BLD: DNF(2:58.63), 2:06.48, 2:54.18 = 2:06:48
Comment: Very good

3x3 OH: 38.84, 36.95, 35.44, (44.46), (33.82) = 37.08
Comment: Good single, good average also.

Megaminx: 6:29.06, (6:59.62), (5:47.23), 6:01.46, 5:48.23 = 6:06:25
Comment: I am going to learn this properly.


----------



## ManasijV (Jan 28, 2010)

3x3: 13.02, 13.21, 16.70, 13.50, 12.93 = 13.24
I practiced a little 
3x3 OH: 19.69, 24.14, 25.48, 24.54, 24.37 = 24.35
Good consistency  first one is my first sub 20  could have been much much faster (easy scramble)


----------



## Mats Valk (Jan 28, 2010)

*3x3:* (10.16), 10.08, 9.21, (8.77), 9.83 = 9.71
*2x2:* 3.36, (2.68), 3.41, (3.44), 2.94 = 3.24
*4x4:* (43.96), 48.15, (50.06), 49.28, 49.30 = 48.91
*5x5:* (1:35.78), 1:23.81, 1:26.91, 1:28.06, (1:22.93) = 1:26.25
*6x6:* 2:51.59, 2:54.88, (2:58.65), 2:56.18, (2:43.41) = 2:54.22
*7x7:* 4:58.78, 4:51.40, (5:08.71), 4:54.75, (4:54.96) = 4:54.98
*2x2bld:* 8.32, DNF, 12.75+ = 8.32
*3x3bld:* DNF, DNF, 2:52.16 = 2:52.16
*3x3OH:* 21.28, 21.52, 22.71, (23.36), (21.19) = 21.84
*3x3MTS:* 55.41, (DNF), (53.30), 56.78, 54.84 = 55.68
*3x3FM:* 36, D' L2 B' R' U' F U F' D F' D' F D F R' D' F R U F U' L' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r D2 U R' F2 
*2-4:* 1:03.80 
*2-5:* 2:37.00
*magic:* 1.38, (1.38), (1.18), 1.22, 1.19 = 1.26
*m magic:* 4.55, (4.53) 4.88, 4.67 (DNF) = 4.70
*clock:* (16.34), 13.53, 14.46, (12.78), 13.05 = 13.68
*megaminx:* (1:57.22), 1:56.27, (1:52.77), 1:54.31, 1:55.55 = 1:55.38
*pyraminx:* 6.15, 7.77, (7.96), 5.59, (4.77) = 6.50
*sq1:* 19.55, 20.13, (59.91),18.96, (16.88) = 19.55, 59.91 was with a triple paritie xd

Not bad


----------



## salshort (Jan 28, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (9.80) (DNF) 15.89 12.67 14.93 = *14.50*
*3x3x3*: 27.57 26.55 (23.06) 28.21 (28.30) = *27.44*
*Pyraminx*: (8.12) (12.42) 11.59 9.82 11.69 = *11.03*
*3x3x3 OH*: 1:09.08 (1:06.97) 1:10.08 1:10.15 (1:10.33) = *1:09.77*
*Magic*: 1.80 (1.72) 2.63 3.13 (DNF) = *2.52*
*4x4x4*: 2.22.14 (2:09.70) 2:36.13 (2:40.13) 2:33.71 = *2:30.66*


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 28, 2010)

2x2
5: 00:04.22
4: 00:05.91 
3: 00:06.10 
2: 00:06.29 
1: 00:06.76 

=00:06.10

Clock
5: 00:25.48 
4: 00:24.64 
3: 00:23.85 
2: 00:25.69 
1: 00:26.40 

00:25.27

3x3
5: 00:16.00 
4: 00:27.27 
3: 00:20.89 
2: 00:20.88 
1: 00:22.62 

00:21.46


----------



## flee135 (Jan 28, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (6.48), 5.15, 5.63, 5.79, (4.67) = 5.53

*3x3x3*: (13.57), 15.92, 16.42, (16.58), 14.72 = 15.69

*Pyraminx*: 6.23, 6.02, (5.94), 6.16, (6.26) = 6.14
Consistent, yes (σ = 0.09). Good, not even close. Haven't been practicing.


----------



## schimpler (Jan 28, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.58, 9.71, 5.55, 5.13, 7.25 = 5.98
*3x3:* 14.78, 13.19, 15.93, 16.69, 15.58 = 15.43
*4x4:* 1:17.75, 1:17.00, 1.14.97, 1:23.36, 1:06.77 = 1:16.57
*3x3 OH:* 29.14 (X-cross and PLL skip^^), 40.02, 38.83, 45.70, 59.44 = 41.52
*Pyraminx:* 8.06, 10.59, 6.46, 9.88, 12.22+ = 9.51


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 28, 2010)

2x2: (13.69), 11.39, 12.95, (8.81), 11.14 = 11.83
3x3: 28.00, 28.92, 23.53, 34.38, 30.73 = 29.22
3x3 OH:


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 28, 2010)

*2x2:* 7.96 (8.21) 7.06 (4.36) 6.00 = *7.00*
_To practise for when I learn CLL, I used lbl on all solves. Grr... Ortega face on last solve, went to waste. I used red race instead._
*3x3:* (17.34) 24.13 20.30 (24.33) 21.41 = *21.94*
__
*4x4:* 2:13.44 (2:16.55) (1:58.81) 2:02.88 2:09.28 = *2:09.28*
_Will work out the average later when my brain's working  Looks good so far._
*5x5:* 4:17.83 3:59.00 = *DNF*
_Did all events this morning, 3:59 was hurting coz it was my most recent solve. I'll do the rest later._
*2x2BLD:* 20.07 33.59+ 21.81 = *20.07*
_3 successes  20.07 had easy ortega, and then R2 F2 R2 pbl with no AUF. Saw whole solution while memoing._
*3x3OH:* (39.27) 51.44 43.68 45.05 (54.97) = *46.72*
_lolwut? I would consider 54.97 as a good time, but as a worst time? My storebought's good for OH._
*3x3FMC: 50*
_Wow, fail. 3 move cross, 27 move f2l, and 50 move solve? That sucks._
*2x2+3x3+4x4 relay:* *2:34.96*
_Good 4x4, bad 3x3 and 2x2_
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 relay: 6:58.24*
_Good bigcubes, bad small cubes._
*Clock:* (27.56) 21.94 (18.94) 20.77 19.06 = *20.77*
_Haven't worked out average yet. All solves bar one, beat the AuR single solve record._
*PyraMinx:* (4.31) 10.09 14.40 10.05 (DNF) = *11.51*
_lolfail. First solve was good. 3 quick inserts and forced ll skip._


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 29, 2010)

*2x2:* 8.93 8.37 (7.27) (9.71) 8.88 => 8.73

*3x3:* (17.58) (24.04) 20.33 23.80 21.46 => 21.86

*4x4:* (1:22.29) (1:46.39) 1:28.86 1:28.90 1:31.89 => 1:29.88

*5x5:* 3:26.13 3:31.93 (4:09.29) (3:18.77) 3:30.88 => 3:29.65

*3x3 OH:* (38.80) 42.91 40.75 (48.33) 39.26 => 40.97

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 2:00.36

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 5:49.54

*Magic:* (1.73) 1.30 1.61 (1.24) 1.48 => 1.46


----------



## SebCube (Jan 29, 2010)

2x2x2:
1:	00:13.76
2:	00:12.64
3:	00:14.91
4:	00:11.92
5:	00:14.88	
Avg. 5: 00:13.62 

3x3x3:
1:	00:35.59
2:	00:38.93
3:	00:32.10
4:	00:34.54
5:	00:41.26
Avg. 5: 00:36.48

3x3x3 OH:
1: 01:35.49
2: 01:35.90
3: 01:31.39
4: 01:20.30
5: 01:28.28
Avg. 5: 01:31.72

4x4x4:
1:	03:14.52
2:	03:30.30	
3:	03:24.18
4:	03:30.00
5:	03:58.54
Avg. 5: 03:31.51

2-3-4 relay:
04:31.55


----------



## Fox (Jan 29, 2010)

*3x3x3:*
34.64 - (39.12) - 34.36 - 36.80 - (32.02) = *35.27*
Normal average.

*3x3x3 OH:*
(1:53.06) - 1:57.43 - (2:09.76) - 2:04.23 - 2:05.90 = *2:02.52*

*3x3x3 Match the scramble:*
2:16.06 - (2:19.78) - (2:03.40) - 2:04.89 - 2:09.16 = *2.10:04*


----------



## Erik (Jan 29, 2010)

2: 2.42, (4.34), 3.17, 2.91, (2.36) => 2.83 ha beat faz
3: 9.72, 9.48, (9.09), (10.76), 9.75 => *9.65* WTF how can this NOT WIN????
4: 45.38, (45.02), 46.97, 51.45, (51.50) => 47.93 .......

OH: (15.23), (25.50), 19.31, 17.79, 22.05 => 19.68 2 bad solves 
Pyra: (7.98), 7.48, 7.34, *7.08* (5.92) => 7.30 this is very good considering this pyraminx SUCKS


----------



## Escher (Jan 29, 2010)

2x2: 2.42, 2.76, (3.43), 2.60, (1.38) = 2.59
EG1 seriously paid off with this average! Decent cases too.
Beat Faz and Erik xD

3x3: (9.36), 11.03, 9.67, (12.00), 11.86 = 10.85
Good, but my LL really holds me back atm :/

OH: (19.93), (29.05), 27.66, 28.17, 24.89 = 26.91
Mini DS' are not good for OH.

5x5: 1:49.90, 1:36.30, (1:51.25), (1:32.94), 1:39.98 = 1:42.05
Stupid counting 1:49...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 29, 2010)

Erik said:


> 3: 9.72, 9.48, (9.09), (10.76), 9.75 => *9.65* WTF how can this NOT WIN????


I guess it's just not good enough anymore to have a mere mediocre sub-10 average. You'll just have to get better. 

It is seriously amazing that you can beat the WR by almost a half second, and still lose by more than a half second.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 29, 2010)

*Pyraminx:* (*3.56*), 3.95, (*4.96*), 4.92, 4.50 => *4.46*
_Bah... I'm gonna loose this week -.-'_


----------



## Laura O (Jan 29, 2010)

*3x3*: (32.55), 43.47, (48.29), 40.30, 38.35 = 40.71
*Pyraminx*: 14.52, (14.94), 14.41, (11.95), 14.53 = 14.48
*Clock*: (10.14), 11.47, 10.16, 11.53, (12.73) = 11.05
*4x4*: (3:10.15), 2:53.95, 3:08.68, (2:42.94), 2:57.02 = 2:59.88


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 29, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2*: 9.88, 10.19, 9.94, 9.97, 7.16 = *9.93*
Comment: Consistent.
*3x3*: 22.43, 22.86, 25.34, 19.84, 28.36 = *23.54*
Comment: I ALWAYS have a bad solve immediately after a good one. 19 was NL.
*4x4*: 1.27.55 O, 1.28.78 OP, 1.19.15, 1.24.43 P, 1.21.77 P = *1.24.58*
Comment: Felt bad, but was really quite good.
*5x5*: 2.34.47, 2.44.28, 2.42.11, 2.35.59, 2.35.88 = *2.37.86*
Comment: Not my best ever. My quickest time this week was my avg last week.
*6x6*: 5.17.56, 4.37.41, 5.04.97, 5.32.71, 6.04.56 = *5.18.41*
Comment: Utter crap. One good solve, one average solve, 2 pops, 1 horrendous pop - which was also midway though O parity alg. If I stop on this I have to somehow trace back and start it again. My worst average in the comps this year so far. Very dissapointed.
*2-4 Relay*: *1.58.75*
Comment: Sub2 is always nice.
*2-5 Relay*: *5.18.88*
Comment: Oops!
*Magic*: 1.58, 1.55, 1.56, 2.30, 1.47 = *1.56*
Comment: Nice single at the end to save my avg.
*Master Magic*: 3.08, 2.83, 2.72, 4.83+, 2.96 = *2.96*
Comment: PB single. Stupid +2 on 4th cost me another sub2.9avg. I'm so annoyed with the 4th I actually can't describe in words without getting banned. Not happy!
*Megaminx*: 3.17.53, 3.14.36, 3.20.58, 3.20.01, DNS = *3.19.37*
Comment: Done immediately after 2010-04s scrambles.
*Square1*: 1.04.38, 52.77, 1.23.63, 46.63, 1.40.68 = *1.06.93*
Comment: Again, the curse of the good solve strikes with 4th and 5th. Done immediately after 2010-04s scrambles, and an amazing 16.32secs faster.


----------



## Googlrr (Jan 29, 2010)

*3x3*: (27.80), 32.88, 29.02, 33.04, (46.43) = *31.65*
PB Average..I don't know what was with the 46. I did the wrong G perm :< I was hoping to sub-30 D:

*4x4*: 3:06.88, (4:01.89), 3:16.32, (2:43.07), 2:55.08 = *3:06.09*
Weird, I was averaging 2:30 yesterday :[

*5x5*: 5:00.93, 5:21.09, 5:10.14, (5:26.06), (4:22.59) = *5:10.72*
That last one is my PB 

*3x3 BLD*: DNF, 11:13.62, DNF = *DNF*
:< Only my 3rd successful BLD


----------



## joey (Jan 29, 2010)

joey.
3x3: (9.02) 11.90 (12.71) 11.55 12.23 => 11.89
PLL skip.

thom (he's here)
3x3: (12.41) 12.66 (17.66) 15.00 14.03 => 13.87
Could have been a lot better.


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 29, 2010)

2x2: 3.59, 4.02, 2.88, 4.90+, 2.08 = 3.50
Ick.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jan 29, 2010)

3x3: 29.22 (21.38 PLL skip) 25.77 25.13 (29.73) => 26.70

I actually got a complete sub 30 average, im very happy.


----------



## sutty17 (Jan 29, 2010)

*2x2:* 9.36 9.34 9.61 10.48 6.74 = *9.44*
Comment: Consistent apart from 6.74 (NL)
*3x3:* 22.67 25.60 14.91 18.32 20.43 = *20.47*
Comment: 14.91 was PLL skip
*4x4:* 1:28.28 1:29.25 1:40.21 1:44.21 1:29.69 = *1:33.05*
Comment: Lost focus for solves 3 and 4
*5x5:* 3:08.60 3:34.49 3:07.94 3:03.43 3:30.43 = *3:15.66*
Comment: Again with the 2 bad solves
*2-4 relay: 2:05.72*
Comment: Painfully close to sub-2
*2-5 relay: 4:49.95*
Comment: I think this is a PB for me
*Magic:* 1.85 1.55 1.69 1.68 1.83 = *1.73*
Comment: Rubbish, I need to practice magic a lot...
*Pyraminx:* 14.82 11.07 8.51 13.18 14.55 = *12.93*
Comment: Also rubbish, and requiring more practice


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 30, 2010)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 16.45, (18.01), 14.12, 13.27, (9.27) = *14.61*
*3x3x3:* 43.53, (36.86), (44.35), 39.25, 44.08 = *42.29*
*4x4x4:* 2:23.91, (2:20.15), 2:38.17, (3:04.30), 2:40.25 = *2:34.11*
*5x5x5:* (4:49.40), 4:35.01, 4:17.73, (4:06.02), 4:10.93 = *4:21.22*
*6x6x6:* 9:21.44, (7:06.64), (9:32.64), 8:15.75, 8:29.77 = *8:42.32*
(pops destroyed my average)
*7x7x7:* 11:06.90, 12:07.56, (10:27.51), 11:43.37, (13:21.93) = *11:39.28*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF (10/12 edges in 8 mins - mistake in execution gave me 2 flipped edges - I did fix a fault in memo during solve though)
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:22.18, 2:02.74, 1:32.49, (2:06.73), (1:09.75) = *1:39.14*
(frustrating and disappointing  )
*3x3x3 With Feet:* 
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *3:35.91*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *8:46.12+*
*Magic:* 2.65, (3.61), (2.28), 2.77, 2.89 = *2.77*
(stupid puzzle - hate it)
*Master Magic:* 11.14, 11.24, (18.36), (9.51), 11.87 = *11.42*
(broken puzzle - broken owner)
*Clock:* (24.60), 25.41, 32.31, 26.70, (38.66) = *28.14*
*MegaMinx:* (5:03.27), 4:19.89, (4:15.74), 4:20.44, 4:52.24 = *4:30.86*
*PyraMinx:* 20.56, 19.35, (16.06), (23.47), 19.25 = *19.72*
*Square-1:* 1:46.31, 1:43.68, (1:36.00), (2:28.87), 2:18.30 = *1:56.10*


----------



## Edmund (Jan 31, 2010)

3x3
16.25
15.50, (13.45), (18.78), 17.43, 15.82
Comment: Considering the extreme pain in my right thumb not bad. I do a lot of algs that involve the thumb and they kept popping up.

OH
26.05
(17.87), 28.88, (30.22), 26.87, 22.40
Comment: Super-duper good. and I like that first scramble


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 31, 2010)

*Mats B*
*2x2:* 17.39 15.64 13.82 26.95 14.08 = *15.70* ok
*3x3:* 65.69 43.33 88.52 70.05 42.73 = *59.69* sub-60!!
*4x4:* dnf 2:58.10 2:47.73 3:36.91 5:44.13 = *4:06.38*
some variation in 3x3 & 4x4. But I have had to lay off practising 3x3 because of a stiff neck and it shows.
*5x5:* 8:02.30 7:38.26 dns dns dns
*2-4 Relay: 5:30.06* 

Blindfolded
*2x2BLD:* 29.81 dnf 33.86 = *29.81* 
*3x3BLD:* 1:54.98 2:34.96 dnf = *1:54.98* 
sub-2 must be ok
*4x4BLD:* dnf dnf 11:13.80 = *11:13.80*
had to go safe. The first was silly, I messed up the very first corner commutator
and could not fix it so I had to quit the solve after 15-20 seconds solving  
*5x5BLD:* dnf 23:07.92 dnf = *23:07.92 *  PB.
*Multi: 4/5 = 3* in 43:40 took long because of new memo.


----------



## kurtaz (Jan 31, 2010)

3x3
(11.48), 13.49, (16.72), 13.71, 13.93
avg: 13.71


----------



## Flicky (Jan 31, 2010)

*3x3:* (22.45), 23.71, 27.23, 25.95, (30.34) *avg => 25.63*
I messed up the last perm really badly but it was still a pretty decent time. happy with it.
*4x4:* 2:09.91, (1:46.94), 1:52.42, 2:09.28, (2:36.01) *avg => 2:03.87*
Very good too. 
*5x5:*


----------



## ianini (Feb 1, 2010)

2x2: 5.31, 5.50, 5.09, *4.13*, 5.27 = 5.22


----------



## Alifianto.Adi (Feb 1, 2010)

*Weekly Forum Competition 2010-05*

222 : 6.65, 5.90, 5.96, 6.41, 6.38
333 : 16.94, 16.36, 13.55, 16.52, 16.47
444 : 1:10.11, 1:16.25, 1:12.19, 1:33.44, 1:10.69
333 OH : 32.66, 27.94, 43.34, 42.28, 28.06
333 BLD : 2:44.94, 2:23.52, 2:37.68
333 MBLD : 1/2 7:23.18
234 Relay : 1:43.36
Pyraminx : 15.02, 18.11, 10.68, 17.41, 24.30


----------



## Sakarie (Feb 1, 2010)

Only did 5x5 blindfolded, scramble #3. I was unsure wether I'd done any of them, but I knew I hadn't done #3, so I took that one.

Success: 29:15


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 1, 2010)

*2x2*:4.62 5.11 3.70 (5.60) (3.69) = 4.48
3x3s are terrible substitutions for 2x2s

*3x3*: 14.15 (13.10) 14.20 (15.65) 15.09 = 14.48

*OH*: 29.59 32.81 (33.06) 30.82 (23.79) = 31.07

*Pyraminx*: 5.21 5.60 5.25 (4.70) (7.33) = 5.35

*Square-1*: (17.83) 14.49 13.15 (8.71) 15.76 = 14.47
Good average, better single


----------



## aronpm (Feb 1, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 9.63, 13.30, 12.80, 8.61, 11.97 = 11.47
*3x3x3*: 21.36, (20.77), 21.46, 24.90, (25.34) = 22.57
*4x4x4*: 1:53.44, (1:38.33), 2:01.78, 2:10.94, (2:14.27) = 2:02.05
*5x5x5*: 3:29.18, 3:38.78, (3:12.80), (4:20.56), 3:48.47 = 3:38.81
Comment: Meh.

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(2:03.00), DNF, DNF(3:03.31) = DNF
Comment: Damn. First one should have been a success but I forgot to undo a setup somewhere.
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 0/4 = DNF in 21:49.59
Comment: Damn. Bathroom break during memo. 13 minute memo.

*3x3x3 One Handed*: 1:17.00, 1:04.58, 57.25, 56.16, 1:03.08 = 1:01.64
Comment: 80% of this average solve had Rb perms for PLL.

*Pyraminx*: (35.75), 17.30, (16.00), 26.06, 18.03 = 20.46

Comment: I didn't feel like doing much this week. I've been feeling unenthusiastic after the airport problems (v.v) and I don't want to do much until I get my new stickers.


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Feb 2, 2010)

2x2x2: (3.86) , (12.81) , 12.77 , 7.71 , 8.86 =9.78
3x3x3: (13.61) , (18.94) , 15.83 , 18.18 , 18.16 = 17.39
4x4x4: (1:02.88) , (1:13.97) , 1:10.02 , 1:06.94 , 1:09.65 = 1:08.97
5x5x5: 2:32.05 , 2:24.93 , 2:36.11 , (2:22.28) , (2:48.56) = 2:31.03
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF , DNF , DNF = DNF
3x3x3 Blindfolded: 3:29.97 , DNF , 3:22.97 = 3:22.97
3x3x3 One Handed: 51.09 , 44.18 , (43.94) , 49.36 , (53.84) = 48.21 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:35.93
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:09.18
Magic: 2.71 , 3.58 , (4.05) , (2.56) , 3.52 = 3.27
PyraMinx: (29.55) , 13.02 , 19.13 , 22.43 , (12.66) = 17.53


----------



## jave (Feb 2, 2010)

*2x2x2: 10.10*
(13.20)
11.54
(9.02) -- PLL skip
9.54
9.23
Comments: HAHAHA THIS WAS FUN. The first two solves had slightly trickier first layers, maybe that's why I was slower... Too bad for the 11.54 solve though, could have been my first sub-10 avg.

*3x3x3: 29.52*
(24.25) -- U perm, hehe
34.17 -- F2L fail, R perm
(36.99) -- F2L fail again, G perm
24.86 -- R perm again
29.54 -- A perm
Comments: Second and third solves were very bad, but somehow the average is sub-30, so I'm mildly satisfied.

*4x4x4: 2:02.27*
1:50.89
2:06.28 [DP]
(1:44.70)
(2:10.11) [DP]
2:09.04
Comments: Hahah, looks like sub-2mins is still a long journey away from me.

*3x3x3 OH: 1:24.90*
(2:14.12)
1:30.82
(1:04.62)
1:35.74
1:08.14
Comments: This is so s**ty. My friend borrowed my OH cube, so I had too use another cube which is too loose and it gets misaligned really easily. In the first solve, I popped and screwed up a G perm. Second and fourth solve, I wasted a lot of time reversing accidental moves because of the friggin loose cube I used.

*2-3-4 Relay: 2:50.09*
Comments: I am disappointed in myself. I was quite sure my 4x4x4 was sub-2mins. That means 50 sec for 2x2x2 and 3x3x3? Sigh.

Megaminx:


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 2, 2010)

Mats Valk said:


> *3x3FM:* 36, D' L2 B' R' U' F U F' D F' D' F D F R' D' F R U F U' L' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r D2 U R' F2



Did you make a mistake somewhere? This solution doesn't seem to work :confused:


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 2, 2010)

2x2x2: (5.64), 4.74, 5.62, 5.29, (4.30) = 5.22
3x3x3: 16.34, 16.02, (17.86), (14.30), 15.84 = 16.07
4x4x4: (1:07.21), (1:19.87), 1:15.57, 1:07.83, 1:12.35 = 1:11.92
5x5x5: (2:14.20), 2:25.91, (2:29.37), 2:18.17, 2:28.96 = 2:24.35
6x6x6: 5:10.35, 5:14.57, (5:16.06), 5:08.89, (4:41.58) = 5:11.27
7x7x7: 8:33.21, (9:29.66), (8:00.08), 8:17.97, 8:51.44 = 8:34.21
PB single
2x2x2BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Ouch!
3x3x3BLD: 2:15.45, DNF, DNF = 2:15.45
4x4x4BLD: 11:33.87 [4:58.49], DNS, DNS = 11:33.87
It'll do
5x5x5BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
Oh dear. Only time for one, and it happened to be a fail
OH: (31.54), 34.17, (37.44), 32.84, 32.39 = 33.13
Ended up being part of a PB avg12 so I guess I'm happy with this one!
Feet: (1:51.91), 1:44.16, 1:41.55, (1:38.83), 1:41.91 = 1:42.54
MTS: 1:01.36, (54.28), 1:01.21, 57.78+, (1:01.84) = 1:00.12
Stupid +2 cost me my sub-1 average
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:57.93
I get 1:57 when my 3 averages are 5.22+16.07+71.92=1:34.21. Where did the 23 seconds go?!
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 4:26.62
Megaminx: 3:21.65, 3:03.69, (3:38.12), 2:58.04, (2:36.85) = 3:07.79
PB single
Pyraminx: 7.17, (6.37), 9.73, 9.60, (12.51) = 8.83
Square-1: 1:03.27, 50.47, (49.14), (1:13.45), 1:00.11 = 57.95

FMC: 40 moves L R2 U' D B2 U D2 B2 U F R F R2 L F' U L' F2 L2 U' L' U' L F' U2 F' U2 F' U F L' U2 L2 F' L' F L' U2 L U2

2x2x2: y B (insertion here) D' R2 U L F L F2 (8)
2x2x3: y2 F R' U F' R2 F2 (6)
F2L: U' F' U' F R' U2 R' U2 R' U R (11)
OLL: F' U2 F2 R' F' R F' U2 F U2 (10)
Insertion: F2 U' D R2 U D' (6)
Cancellation at end of insertion gives 41-1 = 40 moves

Overall a bad week for BLD but generally good for other stuff


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 2, 2010)

2x2: (4.47), 3.29, 3.57, 3.72, (3.24) = 3.53
Good 

3x3: 12.51, (12.97), 12.18, 12.60, (11.88) = 12.43

Sq-1: 16.18, (16.61), 13.33, (10.58), 13.59 = 14.37
Last one had O perm on D, which I learnt recently.


----------



## Toad (Feb 2, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.79+, (5.46), 5.94, (8.82), 5.58 =*5.77*
Lanlan is lush  Should've been better average though...

*3x3:* 18.23, (18.07), (23.28), 18.76, 21.29 =*19.43*
I don't understand how it took so long for me to finally get sub20 in these comps lol...

*3x3 OH:* 44.36, 45.73, (48.91), 36.71, (31.99) =*42.27*
5 REALLY easy scrambles but for some reason epicly failed them all 

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 1:35.77+, DNF =*1:35.77*
Couldn't really be bothered to use my brain much...

*3x3 BLD:* DNF (4:30), DNF (4:30), 6:01.58 =*6:01.58*
Super slow on last one to make sure it was a success lol... Other two were memo errors.


----------



## Kian (Feb 2, 2010)

2x2- 5.73, 5.80, 6.18, 5.91, 4.86
3x3- 16.32, 18.15, 15.83, 14.49, 17.06
4x4- 1:13.67, 1:05.79, 1:09.38, 1:15.92, 1:13.59
5x5- 2:27.57, 2:20.34, 2:15.87, 2:02.50, 2:15.99
3x3 OH- 40.02, 34.00, 35.97, 35.02, 30.58
2-4 Relay- 1:23.57
Comment: Wow, this was great. With OLL parity, too.
2-5 Relay- 3:45.17
Magic- 2.34, 2.32, 2.90, 2.09, 2.11
Square-1- 54.29, 54.11, 1:05.38, 1:20.34, 51.34
Megaminx- 3:45.28, 3:34.28, 3:52.19, 3:51.29, 4:34.55
MTS- 1:34.83, 1:23.98, 1:45.21, 2:03.42, 1:41.33
3x3 WF- 3:02.18, 3:29.11, 4:05.67, 3:42.58, 2:58.66
2x2 BLD-25.43, DNF, 21.37
3x3 BLD- 3:44.61, DNF, DNF
MultiBLD- 4/5 43:29.10 3 points
Pyraminx- 9.56, 17.14, 15.35, 7.86, 23.38


----------



## cuBerBruce (Feb 2, 2010)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 38 moves*


Spoiler



3-move cross resulted with all 4 slots "paired," but none paired correctly.
So I ended up abandoning the easy cross and built Siamese 2x2x2s.
It wasn't a very good start, but I got a "last slot cancellation" on a Fridrich-style ending.
2x2x2: R' D' B L' F L' U' R' (8)
Siamese 2x2x2s: D2 B2 L2 D' R' B R L2 (16)
F2L minus 1 slot: D' B' D2 B F' D2 F (23)
F2L: R D2 R' (26)
OLL: R D2 R' D' R D' R' (33 - 6 = 27)
PLL (G-perm): R L D2 R' L' B' D F' D2 B D' F D2 (40 - 2 = 38)


----------



## MistArts (Feb 3, 2010)

*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
fun... fun..


----------



## Lumej (Feb 3, 2010)

Lumej

3x3bld: 9:46.33, 6:21.28, DNF = 6:21.28
3x3oh: (59.86), 1:15.96, 1:12.25, (1:22.46), 1:05.61 = 1:11.27
Magic: 2.33, 3.02, 2.22, 2.25, 2.96
234: 3:05.84
2345: 7:40.68
2x2: 13.69, (15.24), 13.85, 9.57, (8.89) = 12.37
3x3: 22.16, 27.81, (28.72), 26.19, (20.06) = 25.39
5x5: 4:04.21, (3:55.78), (4:56.04), 4:17.70, 4:06.61 = 4:09.51


----------



## Micael (Feb 3, 2010)

aronpm said:


> *3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 0/4 = DNF in 21:49.59
> Comment: Damn. *Bathroom break during memo*. 13 minute memo.



LOL!!!! I sympathize, I got it a few times.


----------



## guusrs (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi 

I agree with Bruce: this weeks FMC was a terrible scramble! So much bad-pairs that it was impossible to find a good start.
After 40 minutes of trying all my tricks (inverse scramble, pre-moves, inserted moves, NISS etc) I only came up with a 32-move Fridrich-like solve (with luck 8 move LL). 
Definitely not happy with this I tried something new: "unlink moves": A few moves at the beginning, not ment to create blocks or pairs, but to destruct or unlink bad pairs! 
I came up with D B U which unlinks 4 bad pairs
Then the scramble turned into a mediate scramble which I solved in 27 moves. So the result was 3 + 27 = 30 moves

So my solution for this week:
fmc: D B U F' D2 B' D2 B L2 F' L' R2 U R U2 R2 B' R' B R2 F R' F2 L F' L' F2 R2 U D2 (*30*)

explanation
pre-scramble move D2
unlink bad pairs D B U (3)
F2L minu pair: F' D2 B' D2 B L2 F' L' R2 U R (14)
F2L U2 R2 B' R' B R' (20)
LL: R' F R' F2 L F' L' F2 R2 U (29)
undo pre-move: D2 (30)

pffffffff....

Gus


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Feb 4, 2010)

*2x2:* 11.00, 8.74, 10.05, (12.61), (8.56) = *9.93*

*3x3:* 28.04, )37.46), (24.55), 31.70, 31.57 = *30.43*
Suck Suck Suck Suck.

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 3:09.25 = *3:09.25*

*3x3 OH:* (1:14.40), 1:13.39, (57.86), 1:03.49, 59.93 = *1:05.60*

*3x3 Fewest Moves: 57*


----------



## PM 1729 (Feb 4, 2010)

*3x3x3 FMC: 39 moves*
Scramble: D2 R B2 F2 D2 L D2 L' R' F2 U L2 F D B L2 U R2 B' L2 F'

*Solution: B' L2 B U' D L2 U D' B L B2 L2 B L2 B L2 B L' U' B' U D' B D R' B' R2 B R' L' B' L B2 L' B L U F' L*
Explanation:

Inverse Scramble:F L2 B R2 U' L2 B' D' F L2 U' F2 R L D2 L' D2 F2 B2 R' D2

Cross: L' F U' (3)

1st pair: L' B' L B2 L' B L (7)

2nd pair: R' B' R2 B R (5)

3rd pair: D' B' D U' B U (6)
Last slot + OLL: L B' L2 B' L2 B' L2 B2 L (9)
PLL + AUF: L2 B' D U' L2 D U B' L2 B (10-1)

Comment: Aargh.Tough scramble.Other than this, I had found an alternate last slot leaving three corners:L B2 L' B' L B2 L' U (8).But the last three corners were in their correct place but twisted. I know the optimal alg, but its 13 moves.
Other start was slightly better: L2 B' L B L F U' L' B2 L2 B2 L' B' L B2 L' D B2 D'(19) but bad LL.

*3x3x3 BLD *: DNF,1:45.80, DNF=*1:45.80*
Comment:Ok, except accuracy.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 4, 2010)

When does this comp close? cause I'm not feeling very well today.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 4, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> When does this comp close? cause I'm not feeling very well today.



The new competition has already been postet, but you can compete here until the results get posted.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > When does this comp close? cause I'm not feeling very well today.
> ...



Mine are coming soon - I just need to type them up. I didn't realize Arnaud had switched to Wednesday/Thursday nightchange instead of Thursday/Friday, like it was earlier.


----------



## Hays (Feb 4, 2010)

2x2: 5.44 (4.89) 5.38 (5.72) 4.91 = 5.24
3x3: 13.36 12.24 (26.94) 11.77 (11.39) = 12.46
4x4: 57.2 53.97 (1:05.84) (52.83) 59.50 = 56.89
5x5: 1:25.65 (1:21.94) 1:33.65 (1:46.75) 1:24.75 = 1:28.02
6x6: (3:04.66) 2:35.98 2:40.00 2:45.98 (2:32.45) = 2:40.65
Magic: 1.03 (.93) .94 1.05 (1.10) = 1.01
Master Magic: 3.30 3.56 (3.14) 3.56 (4.09) = 3.47


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*4x4x4:* 1:30.77 [OP], 1:33.83, 1:43.72 [O], 1:41.53, 1:36.71 = *1:37.36*
Comment: Not very good, especially considering the relatively nice parity. I guess not practicing eventually takes its toll.

The BLD events: 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 31.69, 23.80, DNF [27.83] = *23.80*
Comment: On the third one, I forgot to go back to the starting piece when breaking into a new cycle.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:51.96], 1:43.09, 1:51.31 = *1:43.09*
Comment: On the first one, I didn’t see a piece in the edge cycle, so I was off by parity. On the second one, an edge piece started to pop, but I caught it before it came all the way out.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [9:02.59, 5:23], DNF [7:30.40, 3:38], 8:54.87 [4:53] = *8:54.87*
Comment: First one off by 3 wings – I memorized H instead of G; lots of memo mistakes on the wings made my memorization very slow. Second one was off by just 2 centers – interestingly enough, I again memorized H instead of G, but this was centers instead of wings – very weird. Third one was slow and careful, because I was afraid of a DNF.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [18:01.90, 10:05], DNF [17:03.80, 8:53], 17:39.23 [10:08] = *17:39.23*
Comment: I was living dangerously this week.  First one was off by 3 + centers due to a bad commutator; I reoriented improving 8 center pieces to 14. Second one was off by 3 wings – I solved PV instead of OV; no reorient. Third one was also no reorient – there were just 9 centers solved, but I didn’t see anything better.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *2/4 = 0 points, 18:39.76* [12:25]
Comment: First cube had 2 corners twisted; third cube was off by 3 corners. Just terrible. I’m trying to optimize my edge algorithms to be closer to BH; it’s really hurting my 3x3x3 BLD times and accuracy. I’ll probably do terrible on BLD in Chicago.  By the way, this one thoroughly convinces me – we should just make 50% on multiBLD be a DNF. That would solve the 1/2 problem. For sure this one of mine should be a DNF!

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*6x6x6:* DNS
Comment: I just didn’t have time for it with the shortened week.
*7x7x7:* 59:53.03 [30:08], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Yes! I finally got one again! I was having a terrible time getting my memory to stick, so it was really awesome to actually solve it anyway. I reoriented, improving 20 centers to 27.
*Magic:* 2.22, 2.03, 3.16, 2.61, 2.61 = *2.48*
*Master Magic:* 4.66, 4.77, 6.13, 4.94, 9.18 = *5.28*
*Pyraminx:* 1:00.31, 1:09.78, 48.19, 1:00.06, 1:25.05 = *1:03.38*
Comment: Not bad! All 5 correct, and very close to sub-1! I’m getting better.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 4, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Comment: I just didn’t have time for it with the shortened week.
> *7x7x7:* 59:53.03 [30:08], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
> Comment: Yes! I finally got one again! I was having a terrible time getting my memory to stick, so it was really awesome to actually solve it anyway. I reoriented, improving 20 centers to 27.



Congratulations!
What is your PB for 7x7 BLD?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Comment: I just didn’t have time for it with the shortened week.
> ...



Oh, a good bit better than that - I'm only a couple of minutes away from Ville - something like 48 minutes or so. But I've missed so many 7x7x7's lately that I'm really happy just to get one, especially when my memorization was going so badly.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 4, 2010)

*fmc:* 31 moves

Scramble: D2 R B2 F2 D2 L D2 L' R' F2 U L2 F D B L2 U R2 B' L2 F' 

Solution: U F' B' L F' B' U. B R' U' B R F D' B2 D' B' U' B D2 B' U D B2 D' B2 D L B' L' D' 

Explanation:

2xcross+pair: U F' B' L F' B' U B R' U' B R F

F2l: D' B2 D B', D B2 D' B2 D *B' D'*

Leave 3 corners: *D B* L B' L' D'

4 bold moves cancel, insert B D2 B' U' B D2 B' U at the , cancelling 3 moves. Quick solution, didn't really try any other starts. meh.


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 4, 2010)

*3x3x3 :* (24.40), 26.09, 26.25, 27.03, (31.66) *= 26.46*

I'm still here, hardly cube now, so times are slow. Might add more.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 5, 2010)

*Results week 5*

So this time Maarten succeeded in getting on top, congratulations!
Still very close in between the troika! Maarten, Simon and Mats V
now seems to be in a class of their own.

What I also find really extraordinary is that no less than *three people get*
*sub-10* (avg) in the "main event", 3x3!!! Is this perhaps the best speedsolving 
competition ever???

*2x2x2*(44)

 2.59 Escher
 2.62 onionhoney
 2.83 Erik
 2.96 fazrulz
 3.13 SimonWestlund
 3.24 Mats Valk
 3.46 Edward_Lin
 3.50 JustinJ
 3.53 MTGjumper
 3.82 trying-to-speedcube...
 3.99 Yes, We Can!
 4.20 Aksel B
 4.48 Neo63
 5.22 ianini
 5.22 kinch2002
 5.24 Hays
 5.36 Kurama
 5.39 Hyprul 9-ty2
 5.52 flee135
 5.77 randomtoad
 5.81 Kian
 5.98 schimpler
 6.04 Edward
 6.10 04mucklowd
 6.25 Alifianto.Adi
 7.01 ZB_FTW!!!
 7.43 mande
 8.38 Cride5
 8.73 Evan Liu
 9.44 sutty17
 9.78 pierrotlenageur
 9.84 PeterV
 9.93 jamesdeanludlow
 9.93 Inf3rn0
 10.39 jave
 11.47 aronpm
 11.83 iSpinz
 11.90 manyhobbyfreak
 12.24 Charybdis
 12.37 Lumej
 13.76 SebCube
 14.50 salshort
 14.61 MichaelErskine
 15.70 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(55)

 9.11 fazrulz
 9.65 Erik
 9.71 Mats Valk
 10.85 Escher
 11.89 joey
 11.89 SimonWestlund
 11.99 onionhoney
 12.43 MTGjumper
 12.46 Hays
 13.24 ManasijV
 13.71 kurtaz
 13.90 thom
 14.48 Neo63
 15.00 Hyprul 9-ty2
 15.40 trying-to-speedcube...
 15.43 schimpler
 15.48 Yes, We Can!
 15.69 flee135
 16.07 kinch2002
 16.22 EmersonHerrmann
 16.25 Edmund
 16.40 Kian
 16.45 Alifianto.Adi
 17.26 Edward
 17.39 pierrotlenageur
 17.43 Jin
 17.90 mande
 18.97 Edam
 19.43 randomtoad
 20.47 sutty17
 20.65 Cride5
 21.46 04mucklowd
 21.86 Evan Liu
 21.95 ZB_FTW!!!
 22.57 aronpm
 23.26 Aksel B
 23.54 jamesdeanludlow
 23.73 Thomas09
 25.39 Lumej
 25.63 Flicky
 26.46 cookingfat
 26.71 ElderKingpin
 26.77 PeterV
 27.44 salshort
 27.86 Charybdis
 29.22 iSpinz
 29.52 jave
 30.44 Inf3rn0
 31.65 Googlrr
 35.27 Fox
 36.35 SebCube
 40.71 larf
 42.29 MichaelErskine
 46.06 manyhobbyfreak
 59.69 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(28)

 46.15 fazrulz
 48.91 Mats Valk
 49.06 trying-to-speedcube...
 56.02 SimonWestlund
 56.83 Hays
 1:00.19 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:08.87 pierrotlenageur
 1:11.92 kinch2002
 1:12.21 Kian
 1:13.04 Alifianto.Adi
 1:16.57 schimpler
 1:19.30 Yes, We Can!
 1:21.09 Edam
 1:24.58 jamesdeanludlow
 1:29.88 Evan Liu
 1:33.05 sutty17
 1:37.36 Mike Hughey
 1:53.78 Aksel B
 1:59.81 jave
 2:02.05 aronpm
 2:03.87 Flicky
 2:08.53 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:30.66 salshort
 2:34.11 MichaelErskine
 2:59.88 larf
 3:06.09 Googlrr
 3:28.16 SebCube
 4:06.38 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:23.69 fazrulz
 1:26.26 Mats Valk
 1:28.02 Hays
 1:33.42 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:41.87 SimonWestlund
 1:42.06 Escher
 2:17.40 Kian
 2:19.66 Yes, We Can!
 2:24.35 kinch2002
 2:31.03 pierrotlenageur
 2:37.86 jamesdeanludlow
 2:40.73 Edam
 3:15.66 sutty17
 3:29.65 Evan Liu
 3:38.81 aronpm
 4:05.28 ZB_FTW!!!
 4:09.51 Lumej
 4:21.22 MichaelErskine
 5:10.72 Googlrr
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:40.65 Hays
 2:54.22 Mats Valk
 2:59.49 fazrulz
 3:16.52 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:25.60 SimonWestlund
 5:11.27 kinch2002
 5:18.41 jamesdeanludlow
 5:58.65 Edam
 8:42.32 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:50.54 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:56.16 Mats Valk
 5:31.76 SimonWestlund
 7:53.09 Yes, We Can!
 8:34.21 kinch2002
11:39.28 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(29)

 18.05 fazrulz
 19.72 Erik
 21.79 SimonWestlund
 21.84 Mats Valk
 24.35 ManasijV
 24.57 trying-to-speedcube...
 26.05 Edmund
 26.91 Escher
 28.49 Hyprul 9-ty2
 31.07 Neo63
 33.13 kinch2002
 34.33 Alifianto.Adi
 35.00 Kian
 35.27 Yes, We Can!
 37.08 mande
 40.97 Evan Liu
 41.07 Jin
 41.52 schimpler
 42.27 randomtoad
 46.72 ZB_FTW!!!
 48.21 pierrotlenageur
 1:01.64 aronpm
 1:05.60 Inf3rn0
 1:09.77 salshort
 1:11.27 Lumej
 1:30.49 jave
 1:31.72 SebCube
 1:39.14 MichaelErskine
 2:02.52 Fox
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:42.54 kinch2002
 1:55.06 SimonWestlund
 3:24.62 Kian
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 8.32 Mats Valk
 8.32 fazrulz
 9.85 trying-to-speedcube...
 19.61 SimonWestlund
 20.07 ZB_FTW!!!
 20.45 Hyprul 9-ty2
 21.37 Kian
 23.80 Mike Hughey
 29.81 MatsBergsten
 33.69 Yes, We Can!
 1:03.89 Edward_Lin
 1:32.53 manyhobbyfreak
 1:35.77 randomtoad
 2:55.83 Cride5
 3:09.25 Inf3rn0
 DNF kinch2002
 DNF pierrotlenageur
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(20)

 1:21.01 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:43.09 Mike Hughey
 1:45.80 PM 1729
 1:46.97 SimonWestlund
 1:54.98 MatsBergsten
 2:06.48 mande
 2:15.45 kinch2002
 2:23.52 Alifianto.Adi
 2:52.16 Mats Valk
 2:58.43 Yes, We Can!
 3:22.97 pierrotlenageur
 3:44.61 Kian
 6:01.58 randomtoad
 6:21.28 Lumej
 8:23.25 manyhobbyfreak
11:13.62 Googlrr
 DNF MistArts
 DNF aronpm
 DNF Cride5
 DNF Hyprul 9-ty2
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 8:54.87 Mike Hughey
 9:47.84 trying-to-speedcube...
11:13.80 MatsBergsten
11:33.87 kinch2002
16:37.00 SimonWestlund
34:53.00 Yes, We Can!
 DNF Hyprul 9-ty2
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

17:39.23 Mike Hughey
23:07.92 MatsBergsten
26:36.00 trying-to-speedcube...
 DNF kinch2002
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

3/3 Yes, We Can!
4/5 Kian
4/5 MatsBergsten
3/4 trying-to-speedcube...
2/3 SimonWestlund
1/2 Alifianto.Adi
2/4 Mike Hughey
0/4 aronpm
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 52.83 trying-to-speedcube...
 55.68 Mats Valk
 1:00.12 kinch2002
 1:40.46 Kian
 2:10.04 Fox
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 1:03.80 Mats Valk
 1:07.52 fazrulz
 1:09.94 SimonWestlund
 1:15.75 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:23.57 Kian
 1:25.99 Yes, We Can!
 1:26.15 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:35.93 pierrotlenageur
 1:43.36 Alifianto.Adi
 1:57.93 kinch2002
 1:58.75 jamesdeanludlow
 2:00.36 Evan Liu
 2:05.72 sutty17
 2:34.96 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:50.09 jave
 3:05.84 Lumej
 3:35.91 MichaelErskine
 4:31.55 SebCube
 5:30.07 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:37.00 Mats Valk
 2:52.64 SimonWestlund
 2:54.64 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:45.17 Kian
 3:48.53 Yes, We Can!
 4:09.18 pierrotlenageur
 4:26.62 kinch2002
 4:49.95 sutty17
 5:18.88 jamesdeanludlow
 5:49.54 Evan Liu
 6:58.24 ZB_FTW!!!
 7:40.68 Lumej
 8:46.12 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(18)

 1.03 Hays
 1.22 manyhobbyfreak
 1.26 Mats Valk
 1.31 Yes, We Can!
 1.46 Evan Liu
 1.48 SimonWestlund
 1.52 trying-to-speedcube...
 1.56 jamesdeanludlow
 1.61 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1.73 sutty17
 1.76 PeterV
 1.93 janelle
 2.26 Kian
 2.48 Mike Hughey
 2.51 Lumej
 2.52 salshort
 2.77 MichaelErskine
 3.27 pierrotlenageur
*Master Magic*(7)

 2.96 trying-to-speedcube...
 2.96 jamesdeanludlow
 3.47 Hays
 4.62 manyhobbyfreak
 4.70 Mats Valk
 5.28 Mike Hughey
 11.42 MichaelErskine
*Clock*(7)

 8.72 trying-to-speedcube...
 11.05 larf
 12.34 SimonWestlund
 13.68 Mats Valk
 20.59 ZB_FTW!!!
 25.27 04mucklowd
 28.14 MichaelErskine
*Pyraminx*(23)

 4.46 Odder
 4.95 SimonWestlund
 5.35 Neo63
 6.14 flee135
 6.50 Mats Valk
 6.60 trying-to-speedcube...
 6.94 fazrulz
 7.30 Erik
 8.83 kinch2002
 9.51 schimpler
 10.32 Jin
 10.84 Yes, We Can!
 11.03 salshort
 11.51 ZB_FTW!!!
 12.93 sutty17
 14.02 Kian
 14.49 larf
 15.40 manyhobbyfreak
 16.85 Alifianto.Adi
 18.19 pierrotlenageur
 19.72 MichaelErskine
 20.46 aronpm
 1:03.38 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:00.99 SimonWestlund
 1:25.44 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:55.38 Mats Valk
 2:09.63 Yes, We Can!
 2:23.10 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:07.79 kinch2002
 3:19.37 jamesdeanludlow
 3:49.59 Kian
 4:30.86 MichaelErskine
 6:06.25 mande
*Square-1*(12)

 14.37 MTGjumper
 14.47 Neo63
 17.52 trying-to-speedcube...
 19.55 Mats Valk
 21.49 SimonWestlund
 21.53 fazrulz
 50.18 Hyprul 9-ty2
 57.93 Kian
 57.95 kinch2002
 1:06.93 jamesdeanludlow
 1:55.35 manyhobbyfreak
 1:56.10 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

30 guusrs
31 DavidWoner
38 cuBerBruce
39 PM 1729
40 kinch2002
41 SimonWestlund
41 Hyprul 9-ty2
44 Cride5
44 trying-to-speedcube...
50 ZB_FTW!!!
57 Inf3rn0
DNF  Mats Valk

*Contest results*

400 trying-to-speedcube...
386 SimonWestlund
376 Mats Valk
282 kinch2002
275 fazrulz
270 Yes, We Can!
245 Kian
218 Hyprul 9-ty2
173 Hays
157 pierrotlenageur
151 Erik
147 Escher
147 Alifianto.Adi
142 Neo63
141 ZB_FTW!!!
134 jamesdeanludlow
124 Evan Liu
122 schimpler
115 sutty17
112 Mike Hughey
105 MTGjumper
97 onionhoney
96 mande
93 MatsBergsten
93 randomtoad
91 flee135
85 aronpm
83 MichaelErskine
78 ManasijV
74 Edam
73 Aksel B
73 Lumej
71 manyhobbyfreak
70 Cride5
65 Jin
65 Edmund
59 Edward
57 salshort
54 04mucklowd
54 joey
53 jave
53 Inf3rn0
50 Edward_Lin
48 kurtaz
47 thom
42 PM 1729
40 PeterV
39 EmersonHerrmann
39 JustinJ
34 Googlrr
33 ianini
32 larf
31 SebCube
31 Flicky
30 Kurama
25 Odder
23 iSpinz
22 Charybdis
22 guusrs
21 Thomas09
21 DavidWoner
20 cuBerBruce
19 Fox
18 cookingfat
17 ElderKingpin
8 janelle
6 MistArts


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh damn i completly forgot to do clock and pyra this week.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 5, 2010)

I forgot to do multi blind haha. My 4x4 BLD isn't included either, but it doesn't matter, its a 1-attempt DNF


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 5, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I forgot to do multi blind haha. My 4x4 BLD isn't included either, but it doesn't matter, its a 1-attempt DNF



Now it is


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 5, 2010)

Yarr. But if Mats and Simon keep doing as well as now, I don't know if I can keep up this tempo. The end results will be very close as well I think! Can't wait for the end of the first quarter


----------



## Faz (Feb 5, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> Megaminx: 1:03.11, 53.67, 1:01.58, DNF, 58.28 = 1:00.99



wat.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Mats


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 5, 2010)

ARRHHH 13th. And wow at 2x2 bld. I beat all those awesome people. Must learn cll so luck isn't as involved.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 5, 2010)

It is sooo hard to get in the TOP 3, even this time, where I did so many events and scored in all of them (even all BLDs, except for 5x5 ), and still got only 6th.
Almost 100 points left to get in the Top 3, but only 11 to be 4th.
I think it will be my next goal, because then I will try to do FMC, WF and MTS.

Also:
I won Multi Blind, which makes me proud and happy 
Yay, first time winning a BLD event =D


----------



## Alifianto.Adi (Feb 5, 2010)

You missed my 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and 3x3 Multi BLD.


----------



## Escher (Feb 5, 2010)

I think that's my weekly comp PB in 2x2


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes said:


> Almost 100 points left to get in the Top 3, but only 11 to be 4th.
> I think it will be my next goal, because then I will try to do FMC, WF and MTS.



Nooooo! 4th is my position...you can't have it! I'll have to buy both magics and a clock if you beat me.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 5, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Almost 100 points left to get in the Top 3, but only 11 to be 4th.
> ...



Hehe, I need a clock too 
You won't beat me though ^^


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > Megaminx: 1:03.11, 53.67, 1:01.58, DNF, 58.28 = 1:00.99
> ...





Congrats Maarten!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 5, 2010)

Manual calculation for the top-3 for the first 5 weeks. Looks like I should have competed in week 3, stupid exam week.

Week 1
Maarten: 531
Simon: 503
Mats: 372

Week 2
Maarten: 487
Simon: 527
Mats: 511

Week 3
Maarten: 0
Simon: 454
Mats: 438

Week 4
Maarten: 375
Simon: 394
Mats: 382

Week 5
Maarten: 395
Simon: 382
Mats: 360

Total
Maarten: 1788
Simon: 2260
Mats: 2063


----------



## Mats Valk (Feb 6, 2010)

Mats, my sq1 results aren't correct, it says 33.20 but it is 19.55.
And my FM result isn't in.
Can you look at it?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 6, 2010)

Mats Valk said:


> *3x3FM:* 36, D' L2 B' R' U' F U F' D F' D' F D F R' D' F R U F U' L' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r D2 U R' F2
> 
> *sq1:* 19.55, 20.13, (59.91),18.96, (16.88) = 19.55, 59.91 was with a triple paritie xd



I don't know what's wrong with the square-1, but it might have something to do with the lack of spaces between the 59.91 and 18.96.

And for the Fewest Moves, your solution doesn't work.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 6, 2010)

Mats Valk said:


> Mats, my sq1 results aren't correct, it says 33.20 but it is 19.55.
> And my FM result isn't in.
> Can you look at it?



@Mats: Sorry, done now. The explanation is a little embarrasing, the placement of 
spaces. In the case of Square-1 there was no space between the comma and digit of one of your times. In the FMC case, there was no space between the move number and next item.

@Alifiante: Please use 2x2 instead of 222, 3x3 instead of 333 and 4x4 instead of 444, it will be easier then


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 6, 2010)

Yay, Maarten wins in guessing the cause of Mats (B)'s program failure :0
And repeat: Mats (V)'s FMC solution doesn't work!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 6, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Mats (V)'s FMC solution doesn't work!



Then it is a DNF. I don't have the time to check now.
What do you say, Mats? Did you get it wrong for some reason?


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 8, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Mats (V)'s FMC solution doesn't work!
> ...





Cride5 said:


> Mats Valk said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3FM:* 36, D' L2 B' R' U' F U F' D F' D' F D F R' D' F R U F U' L' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r D2 U R' F2
> ...



^^ click the 'solution' link to check..

Also, some competitors haven't actually been submitting their FMC solutions. Surely they should be if that's what the WCA regs say :confused: I like to see solutions posted so I can look over them for any interesting techniques/tricks


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 10, 2010)

So I have finally changed FMC and totals lists.


----------

